# Quick question....



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello all,

Can anyone answer my question please? We are currently trying to emigrate on the old system for permanent residency. My question is, once you have your visa, how long do you have to 'land' in Canada before you can return to England to tie up the odd and ends?


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

The visa should state the time.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can anyone answer my question please? We are currently trying to emigrate on the old system for permanent residency. My question is, once you have your visa, how long do you have to 'land' in Canada before you can return to England to tie up the odd and ends?


You have one year from date of medicals to land and establish PR status. You may return to UK but must abide by your Residency Obligation, ie: 2 years out of 5.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> You have one year from date of medicals to land and establish PR status. You may return to UK but must abide by your Residency Obligation, ie: 2 years out of 5.


Beg to differ, under the old system (at least in my case), I was given 6 months. So the answer is, its either on a case by case basis or its what Auld Yin says. So pls check your visa..the validity of the Immigrant Visa dictates your last date to be able to land. "After" you have landed, then the 2 out of 5 year requirement to maintain the status applies.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok, thanks for that....so....can you 'land', fly back to UK to tie up odds and ends (in my case it may be when my Son has his GCSE's so would like to at least let him get them done and dusted)....then you can fly back and forth to get things sorted until settled?


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Ok, thanks for that....so....can you 'land', fly back to UK to tie up odds and ends (in my case it may be when my Son has his GCSE's so would like to at least let him get them done and dusted)....then you can fly back and forth to get things sorted until settled?


Yes, you can return to your home country to tie up loose ends and then eventually bring your goods to Canada if you havent done so the first time you landed. But you HAVE to land within the visa dates they have stamped on your passport else youll run into trouble. I have heard of people enter, and catch the next return flight just to have that LANDED status. I also filed under the Old Method.

The Border Security/Immigration folks allow you to bring in your goods tax free ONE time with a Goods to follow list (based on my conversation with them). So you dont even have to bring your goods the first time you LAND (since rules change, please confirm this but in my case I have the badge ids etc of the officers I have spoken to so I consider it a safe scenario).

Remember you will have to stay 2 out of 5 years to maintain the residence.


----------

